# Talbot Hills Improvements



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks to a crew of unpaid contractors Talbot Hills Raceway was painted and carpeted in time for a Labor Day weekend race. The holiday weekend resulted in a small turnout, but it was fun. 4 racers, ran 8 IROCs. 2 minute timed heats. cars back to starting line between heats. 

wins: 
mike k: 3 
mike n: 2
marty: 2
randy: 1

total laps:
mike k: 738
mike n: 718
randy: 715
marty b: 691


race 1: LL M chassis, porsche and 240z bodies mike k win by 3 laps
race 2: LL Nascar, mix of M & T chassis mike k win by 7 laps
race 3: LL Sprint cars T chassis Marty win by 2 laps
race 4: AFX G-plus Indy cars Mike N win by 3 laps
race 5: Marchon Firetruck and 3 Tomy Turbo cop cars Marty win by 3 laps
race 6: Marchon chassis lexan bodies Randy win by 7 laps
race 7: mix of slot tech, P2, tyco, LL chassis w/ lexan mike k win by 3 laps
race 8: Indy mix of super G and tyco T2 Mike N win by 1 lap

thanks to gina (track managers sister) and randy for getting the track ready


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*more pics*

a before shot and part of the crew hard at work


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*cars*

IROCS #1, #2 and #3


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*more pics*

IROCS #5, #6 (front row yellow, white, blue and pink cars), #7 (front row) and #8


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet track!!! Looks like a happy family.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking track! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ya just HAD to put lap totals in didn't you?

You couldn't have mentioned my controller puked and I missed a whole heat of racing? And also that my dog ate my homework? And that my marshalling to win technique was superior to all others?

Sheesh.... what a crummy report....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Ya just HAD to put lap totals in didn't you?
> 
> You couldn't have mentioned my controller puked and I missed a whole heat of racing? And also that my dog ate my homework? And that my marshalling to win technique was superior to all others?
> 
> Sheesh.... what a crummy report....



Wow 691 laps, and I do not belive your excuses young man. Send all your cars to me till you learn to race... then i will send you one back per year...


Coach!

Love ya like a brother.. the kind that put oregeno in the baggie and left it out where I could find it....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ouch Coach.... just... ouch.

Everything I have said is true, they're all cheats and liars! I stand by my excuses! Well, not too close to them, maybe back and a little to the left, but I am standing there within a reasonable proximity.

.....

Fine... I am not good. I must need a new controller.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for clarifying & posting pics Mike...*



mking said:


> thanks to gina (track managers sister)


We always pictured you much older and not nearly as pretty...lol. Track and racing look like _TONS_ of fun though. Gotta love those unpaid workers too!!! Good luck with the new digs. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gulf Racing Colors!!!!!*

It all looks great but the best part is the use of Gulf Racing colors (blue and orange) on the drivers' stations. That be my favorite color scheme!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome track :thumbsup: Too bad you're only 3000 miles away


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike- Great track, you must have overbought paint for painting your cars in Gulf colors!
Nice to see the whole family involved. 
I like the subtle lane colors by the power rails, it keeps your track looking very clean and un-busy.
Jim


----------

